
UK Court: ISPs have to block *trademark* infringements - doener
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2016/08/uk-court-isps-block-trademark-infringements-addition-copyright-infringements/
======
quickben
I guess this will be the Great firewall of Britain. Sort of like the Chinese
one but with a bit of a capitalistic spin on it :P

